# Please help with identifying a piece.



## dejarma (Oct 30, 2007)

Please please can anyone tell me what this is:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=146098 (scroll to bottom & play "puppet" mp3…if you've got time)

Sorry this is all I can remember. I heard it once & once only on a TV program over 40 yrs ago, never heard it since. It's been in my heart for all these years but after many attempts at finding out I still do not know. If someone knows then that wonderful person will go to the top of lottery winnings list

Thank you very much for your time.

Dej.


----------

